# When portraits Lay Down..........



## Dexter24 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All
I have uploaded some pictures on to my Fliker account prior to putting them into a report, the problem is that six or so images that were taken in portrait mode have loaded into Fliker in landscape mode (but they view correctly on my computer when using windows media viewer to view them) I have tried rotating them using the tool provided by Fliker but this had no effect. If I upload them into a report will they be in the correct view.


----------



## swanseamale47 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dexter24 said:


> Hi All
> I have uploaded some pictures on to my Fliker account prior to putting them into a report, the problem is that six or so images that were taken in portrait mode have loaded into Fliker in landscape mode (but they view correctly on my computer when using windows media viewer to view them) I have tried rotating them using the tool provided by Fliker but this had no effect. If I upload them into a report will they be in the correct view.



I'd be guessing but do you have auto rotate set on camera? some software "sees" the rotate some doesn't.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 19, 2011)

Aye, you probably do have autorotate on, so when you look on your PC, it appears as if they are the right way round, as the software will compensate. Open the file again on your PC and Save As, and it will (depending on software) likely sort it out, so you can get the correct orientation for uploading.

Alternatively, look in the file properties, and see if the autorotate data is removable. If so, remove and Apply.


----------



## Dexter24 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Chaps have it sorted now


----------

